# Wozu dienen Merker?



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

ja also was haben die für einen Unterschied gegenüber Ausgängen?


----------



## Rayk (5 März 2005)

Hallo, 
wie der Name schon sagt, Merker merken sich etwas   
Ein Merker ist ein Bit im RAM-Speicher der CPU.
Einen Merker kann man mit einem Hilfsrelais im Stromlaufplan vergleichen. Das Ergebnis einer Verknüpfung wird in einem Merker abgelegt um es in einem andern Netzwerk (Baustein) wieder zu verwenden.
Der Unterschied zu Ausgängen ist, dass Merker intern in der CPU abgelegt werden wogegen Ausgänge an Ausgabebaugruppen vorhanden sind an denen Stellglieder oder Meldungen angeschlossen sind.
Die Adressierung der Merker erfolgt wie Eingänge/ Ausgänge mit einer Byte- und einer Bitadresse.
MfG. Rayk


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

ja danke! merker sind doch auch dazu gut, dass man keinen ausgang zweimal belegt, weil man das ja nicht darf oder?


----------



## Zimbo (6 März 2005)

Also dürfen darf man das schon. Ich selbst habe bei STEP5 aber schon "Fehlschaltungen" im Programm erlebt, weil ein Ausgang zu oft verwendet wurde.


----------



## thommymalta (8 März 2005)

*Merker vs. Datenbausteinen*

Hallo NG!

An diese Diskussion Anknüpfend habe ich auch noch eine Anfängerfrage: Wozu brauche ich Merker bzw. wo liegt der Vorteil von Merkern im Gegensatz zu Deklarationen in Datenbausteinen.

Wenn ich einen Wert zwischenspeichern will kann ich ihn sowohl in einen  Datenbausteinen als auch als Merker deklarieren. Mir ist nicht ganz klar wo der Unterschied ist bzw. die Vor- und Nachteile liegen. Klärt mich jemand auf?

Fragend,
Thommy


----------



## Kojote (8 März 2005)

Datenbausteine haben den Vorteil, das du nicht darauf achten musst ob
sich Datenbereiche überschneiden.
Wenn du z.B. M0.5 verwendetst, kannst du keinen Analogwert in MW0
schreiben usw.

Bei Datenbausteinen kann das nicht passieren.
Ich nutze eigentlich nur Datenbausteine - und keine Merker

Außerdem kannst du alle Daten die zusammen gehören in einen
DB schreiben und hast sie bei der Fehlersuche alle auf einen Blick  :wink: 

Gruß

Kojote


----------



## sps-concept (8 März 2005)

*Merker*

Hallo,

der Zugriff auf Merker geht schneller als ein DB-Zugriff. In S5 konnte ich keinen vollqualifizierten DB-Zugriff machen. Teilweise war kein Bitzugriff ohne Schmiermerker möglich.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Re: Merker*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> der Zugriff auf Merker geht schneller als ein DB-Zugriff. In S5 konnte ich keinen vollqualifizierten DB-Zugriff machen. Teilweise war kein Bitzugriff ohne Schmiermerker möglich.



Ausserdem kann man in S5 die Datenbits/-bytes/-worte nicht benennen, soll heissen es gibt keine gescheite Symbolik.


----------



## GobotheHero (9 März 2005)

Hm ? 

Wieso, ich kann doch das MW128 Benamen ... MB130 ... und M1.1 auch.
Auch die FB´s und kommentieren geht auch.

Oder versteh ich da was falsch ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Merker sind im allgemeinen nicht remanent;DB sind immer remanent!


----------



## RaiKa (18 Juni 2005)

> Merker sind im allgemeinen nicht remanent;DB sind immer remanent!



das ist immer noch CPU-abhängig! Nicht alle DBs sind immer r emanent (siehe Einstellungen im Hardwarekonfigurator (bei S7)).

Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen DBs und Merkern wird deutlich, wenn man Daten auf dem PG vorbereiten und später geschlossen ins AG übertragen möchte oder einfach die Inhalte von Variablen vom AG ins PG sichern oder archivieren möchte.

Gruß
raika


----------

